# 

## Goraj

Witam , od niedawna użytkuję instalację PV  z falownikiem Growatt 3000 TLS , wykonawca zainstalował mi na smart fonie aplikację SHINEPHONE 
ale ta apka niewiele pokazuje , tzn tylko produkcja z PV a nie widzę np poboru energi jaki pobiera dom , czy ile zostało przesłane do sieci . 
czy może mi ktoś polecić jakąś aplikację lub stronę gdzie będę mógł obserwować więcej danych ???

----------


## CityMatic

PVmonitor. pl :cool:

----------


## NOMIS

Aplikacja jakoś mało popularna, pobrana tylko 50 razy,

----------


## CityMatic

> Aplikacja jakoś mało popularna, pobrana tylko 50 razy,


Użytkowników 4593 -zarejestrowanych monitorowanych instalacji  to jak na PL chyba dużo :Confused: 
https://pvmonitor.pl/

----------


## CityMatic

> A ten PVmonitor.pl to skąd ma wiedzieć ile energii do sieci oddaje instalacja autora.


Poczytaj, to się dowiesz.
 Dałem linka do strony nie do programu, trzeba kupić niezbędne elementy, aby to kontrolować i monitorować.
A jest w ogóle jakikolwiek falownik który to robi z automatu? Zawsze coś trzeba dokupić - to licznik, to moduł czy sieciowy czy radiowy mieć dostęp do internetu - to chyba normalne.

----------


## CityMatic

> Ja czytać nie muszę ale wypadałoby napisać że to o czym piszesz to nie jest software, a a software pyta autor.


Chyba musisz skoro nie rozumiesz
"czy może mi ktoś polecić jakąś aplikację *lub stronę* gdzie będę mógł obserwować więcej danych ???                         "

----------


## CityMatic

> No oczywiście strona która podałeś mu pomoże _w obserwacji tych danych._


Oczywiście, że tak.
A jeśli już coś piszesz to wypadało by się nauczyć lub poczytać czym jest hardware, a czym software jeśli już próbujesz pokazać że się znasz - ale coś Ci nie wychodzi.

Aby śledzić te parametry autor musi zakupić potrzebny sprzęt dodatkowy, liczniki czy też monitory do ich obsługi które potrafią te dane zebrać i wysłać na serwer, a później odczytać w dedykowanym programie. I gdybyś czytał to byś wiedział, że żaden falownik nie zapewni Ci tych danych bez zakupu odpowiedniego  hardwar-u  (to już znasz).

----------


## CityMatic

> Weź ty przestań się "mundrzyć".
> Nie napisałeś autorowi że potrzebuje hardware tylko podałeś mu  stronę internetową w odpowiedzi na jego pytanie o software lub stronę.


Twoja niepoprawna polszczyzna może jedynie świadczyć , że nie umiesz czytać. Znajomość forum świadczy również , że nie umiesz odpowiadać pytającemu, a jedynie wtrącać swoje zdanie nie wnoszące nic do wątku, a już na pewno nie odpowiadające na problem.
Więc skończ tą dyskusję bo "nic twórczego" do niej nie wniosłeś i nie wniesiesz.
Jeśli, wolisz się jak to nazwałeś_ "mundrzyć"._ to doradź program który zaspokoi w te odczyty autora wątku poczekam na Twoją twórczą odpowiedz - inne będę po prostu ignorował bo już dawno powinienem to zrobić  :bye:

----------


## krzymus

> Witam , od niedawna użytkuję instalację PV  z falownikiem Growatt 3000 TLS , wykonawca zainstalował mi na smart fonie aplikację SHINEPHONE 
> ale ta apka niewiele pokazuje , tzn tylko produkcja z PV a nie widzę np poboru energi jaki pobiera dom , czy ile zostało przesłane do sieci . 
> czy może mi ktoś polecić jakąś aplikację lub stronę gdzie będę mógł obserwować więcej danych ???


Czy apka o której wspominasz tylko pozwala na podgląd bieżący czy też daje dostęp do danych historycznych o produkcji oraz jakąś możliwość eksportu w jakimś formacie zjadliwym przez excela?

----------


## meczesiu

> Czy apka o której wspominasz tylko pozwala na podgląd bieżący czy też daje dostęp do danych historycznych o produkcji oraz jakąś możliwość eksportu w jakimś formacie zjadliwym przez excela?


Aplikaca Shinephone z growatt, obsługiwania jest  także z poziomu komputera. Pokazuje bieżąca produkcję, dzienną, miesięczną, roczną, można wyeksportować do exela. 

Natomiast to co trafia do sieci zaczytuję z aplikacji e licznik Tourana. Nie wiem jak jest z pozostałymi dystrybutorami w Polsce, ale na aplikacji elicznik taurona można pobrać dane i wykresy z produkcji i zużycia dziennego, miesięcznego , rocznego 

Skąd inwerter miałby wiedzieć ile przekazuję do sieci skoro po drodze jest autokonsumpcja

----------


## tkaczor123

> Aplikaca Shinephone z growatt, obsługiwania jest  także z poziomu komputera. Pokazuje bieżąca produkcję, dzienną, miesięczną, roczną, można wyeksportować do exela. 
> 
> Natomiast to co trafia do sieci zaczytuję z aplikacji e licznik Tourana. Nie wiem jak jest z pozostałymi dystrybutorami w Polsce, ale na aplikacji elicznik taurona można pobrać dane i wykresy z produkcji i zużycia dziennego, miesięcznego , rocznego 
> 
> Skąd inwerter miałby wiedzieć ile przekazuję do sieci skoro po drodze jest autokonsumpcja


Da się te dane przenieść do domoticza?

----------

